# Supreme Discus @ Cams aquatic services



## Camsaquaticservices (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi everyone we have alot of discus for sale at whole sale. 
My store is mainly dedicated to discu but we got alot of other stuff as well. The following is what we got. 

Small blue turq/ blue cobalts $15.00 each little larger then toonie size 
3 inch head to tail sunflower pigeon $30.00 each
4 inch cobalts $50.00
4 inch blue diamond $50.00
Assorted large pigeons $50.00
Premium platinum snow whites $50 3.5-4"
Yellow crystal 4" beautiful quality a grade $60 each
Snake skin / leopard 4-5" $60.00 
Assorted discus $30.00

All discus are great quality. I'll be having a website soon. fish will be sold if healthy . Thanks for reading the post everyone


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Moved to General Marketplace...


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

EDIT: I just saw your other post. Glad to hear it.

Cam, are you still going to be in the same spot in the fall. I heard you were thinking of still moving. I'll be heading down there again and hope to bring about 10 to 15 discus back home with me.


----------

